

Where do you entrepreneurs find out about problems to solve? - karimo
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/whrc1/where_do_you_entrepreneurs_find_out_about/

======
BrentRitterbeck
Does something you use on a daily basis bug the hell out you? Fix it.

Here's one based on my persistant annoyance. If you are looking for an idea,
look into fixing software in the financial risk space. The current software is
so poorly made, yet so many important decisions are made using output from the
software.

